# Google- Your brain and your bowels - guardian.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Your brain and your *bowels*guardian.co.uk, UK - <nobr>24 minutes ago</nobr>People who have *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) are more likely to feel anxious and stressed.[7] [4] But this doesn't mean that IBS is 'all in the mind'. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

